# Hello



## skydog (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi to all forum members.

Thought I would introduce myself. My name is Sandi and am british and currently living in Turkey. I am hoping to return to the UK but have dogs and so need somewhere to stay for 6 months so I can avoid the UK quarrantine. I would be interested to hear of anyone else who has done the same and if anyone knows of a suitable place to rent etc.

Many thanks

Sandi


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

skydog said:


> Hi to all forum members.
> 
> Thought I would introduce myself. My name is Sandi and am british and currently living in Turkey. I am hoping to return to the UK but have dogs and so need somewhere to stay for 6 months so I can avoid the UK quarrantine. I would be interested to hear of anyone else who has done the same and if anyone knows of a suitable place to rent etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandi and :welcome:to the forum 

As for renting it would depend where you prefer to be for the 6 months, eg, coast/inland, rural/ urban. Do you need expats around you?

I haven't heard of anyone doing this with their dogs but it seems like a good idea to me. Of course they will need health certs before you leave Spain to enter the UK.

Just as a matter of interest, what part of Turkey houses you at the moment?

Hang on in there as I'm sure you will get some more replies to your query.

Chica.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

skydog said:


> Hi to all forum members.
> 
> Thought I would introduce myself. My name is Sandi and am british and currently living in Turkey. I am hoping to return to the UK but have dogs and so need somewhere to stay for 6 months so I can avoid the UK quarrantine. I would be interested to hear of anyone else who has done the same and if anyone knows of a suitable place to rent etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandi, Can you move dogs between countries without their 6 month rabies jabs??? 

Jo xx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hi Sandi, Can you move dogs between countries without their 6 month rabies jabs???
> 
> Jo xx


It's not the jabs, it's the certificate that states that the dog is immune (or just plainly the "rabis test") that counts here. You can move any dog that has had the rabis jabs in europe (not fresher than 3 weeks). Only the UK and Ireland want the "test". This test has do be positive (full immunity to rabis) at least 6 months before entering the UK/Ireland. After these 6 months you just have to prove that the dog's jabs are up to date (miss the next one by a day and you have to start all over again).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Seb* said:


> It's not the jabs, it's the certificate that states that the dog is immune (or just plainly the "rabis test") that counts here. You can move any dog that has had the rabis jabs in europe (not fresher than 3 weeks). Only the UK and Ireland want the "test". This test has do be positive (full immunity to rabis) at least 6 months before entering the UK/Ireland. After these 6 months you just have to prove that the dog's jabs are up to date (miss the next one by a day and you have to start all over again).


Oddly enough my OH was just reading up on this, cos we have a campo dog that, should we ever go back to the UK or Gibraltar (my latest hairbrain scheme) would need to be done and he read that all animals have to have micro chip`and a 6 month old rabies jab to move freely through any EU country. He read it from the environment agencies EU directive, dated 2003.... I would be thrilled if he were wrong! So please tell me he is!!

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oddly enough my OH was just reading up on this, cos we have a campo dog that, should we ever go back to the UK or Gibraltar (my latest hairbrain scheme) would need to be done and he read that all animals have to have micro chip`and a 6 month old rabies jab to move freely through any EU country. He read it from the environment agencies EU directive, dated 2003.... I would be thrilled if he were wrong! So please tell me he is!!
> 
> Jo xx


You're planning on moving to Gib maybe??.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

skydog said:


> Hi to all forum members.
> 
> Thought I would introduce myself. My name is Sandi and am british and currently living in Turkey. I am hoping to return to the UK but have dogs and so need somewhere to stay for 6 months so I can avoid the UK quarrantine. I would be interested to hear of anyone else who has done the same and if anyone knows of a suitable place to rent etc.
> 
> ...


Lots of cheap rentals available where I am.....so many Brits have gone back and just left their places empty till they get a buyer. And that won't be anytime soon.


----------



## skydog (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 

Yes I know I would have to have the rabies injections (which they all have) and relevant paperwork to enter Spain and then again to enter the UK after a minimum of 6 months but this seems better than quarrantine for my babies. 

Does anyone know of any sites I could look for cheap long term rentals on?


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oddly enough my OH was just reading up on this, cos we have a campo dog that, should we ever go back to the UK or Gibraltar (my latest hairbrain scheme) would need to be done and he read that all animals have to have micro chip`and a 6 month old rabies jab to move freely through any EU country. He read it from the environment agencies EU directive, dated 2003.... I would be thrilled if he were wrong! So please tell me he is!!
> 
> Jo xx


He is wrong Jojo 

There is a 21 days wait time after the rabies jab for all countries bar UK/Ireland. The dog will still need a micro chip though  look for "pet passport" for further details.

And if he doesnt believe you: Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme - What you need to do - Exporting your cat or dog


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

skydog said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Yes I know I would have to have the rabies injections (which they all have) and relevant paperwork to enter Spain and then again to enter the UK after a minimum of 6 months but this seems better than quarrantine for my babies.
> 
> Does anyone know of any sites I could look for cheap long term rentals on?


If you contact Nikki at info at rentspaindirect dot co dot uk she can help you. Mention a man with a mad donkey sent you!


----------

